# audison voce 5.1k vs jl hd900/5?



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

I know these threads can get irritable so i apologise. I know what the jl is like ive had one before and recently bought one again but i wasnt happy with the condition it arrived in so i got a refund. My mind was set on the jl but now im thinking of other options and i can get the voce 5.1k direct from italy at a good price. I have no experience with audison, obviously its more powerful than the jl esoecially the sub channel. Right now im using the bm mkiv so 500rms is enough but audison is future proof. Your opinions please thank you...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Audison is class AB while JL HD are class D.
If space a concern, sure JL HD, else Audison.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Space isnt a problem right now. Audison is class A on tweeter channels and a/b on mids and d on sub. I dont want this to be a class d vs a/b argument, just woukd like to know more about the audison rekiabikity quality of amp etc i know they get very warm because of class A channel.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

ImK'ed said:


> Space isnt a problem right now. Audison is class A on tweeter channels and a/b on mids and d on sub. I dont want this to be a class d vs a/b argument, just woukd like to know more about the audison rekiabikity quality of amp etc i know they get very warm because of class A channel.



I had the Voce AV5.1k in my car previously. It was installed upside down beneath the rear deck. It never overheated on me. It has an internal cooling fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

subterFUSE said:


> I had the Voce AV5.1k in my car previously. It was installed upside down beneath the rear deck. It never overheated on me. It has an internal cooling fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok good stuff. How did you like the amplifier?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I had the LRx5.1kand loved it. Go with the Audison. 

Btw, channels"A" are class A BIASED, not true class A.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeh biased class A. My only real concern is the amp will be under my civic stock false floor lid arrangement. The manual states in normal use the amolifier can reach 70 celcius and upto 80 90 on hard listening i mean thats hot right?


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

ImK'ed said:


> Yeh biased class A. My only real concern is the amp will be under my civic stock false floor lid arrangement. The manual states in normal use the amolifier can reach 70 celcius and upto 80 90 on hard listening i mean thats hot right?


They do get hot, but it should be fine.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

agreed, theres something in the hd sound I just don't like, while the audisons I've heard, but not owned, were better..perhaps it was simply more power/headroom?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeh power makes everything better


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> agreed, theres something in the hd sound I just don't like, while the audisons I've heard, but not owned, were better..perhaps it was simply more power/headroom?


Different car/speakers/tuning more than anything probably.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Since you know your goal already and can get the Audison with a good price, I'll say go for it.
Both are good built quality amp.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeh im leaning towards audison i think just taking in as much info as possible ive probably seen every thread on here regarding that amp. Not one bad word except someone mentioning it runs hot and that may affect longetivity of amp.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

ImK'ed said:


> Yeh im leaning towards audison i think just taking in as much info as possible ive probably seen every thread on here regarding that amp. Not one bad word except someone mentioning it runs hot and that may affect longetivity of amp.


When there's power conversion, sure there will be heat being generated. 
If you really worry on this, may consider use 8ohm speakers, this will limit the power output which in other sense keep the amp cool. 
I've run a 300W 8ohm woofer on my HD750/1, for close to 50 minutes of moderate volume techno, it does not generate too much of heat.
For me, if the JL is $400 while the Audison is $500-600, I'll take Audison without much thinking.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Jl cost £665 and the voce £630 from italy. Voce in uk £1000


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

ImK'ed said:


> Jl cost £665 and the voce £630 from italy. Voce in uk £1000


Like this case, no need to ask more
In Malaysia, the Voce are selling for $3000 while the JL for $2000
Even if I'm buying from ebay the price difference are still there.


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

I've had my AV 5.1k for a year now. At first it was being fed from factory HU to Bit Ten D, then AV bit in digitally. Sounded pretty good. But then I fed the Bit Ten D with the toslink cable, and it sounded literally like another amp! If you can couple the 5.1k with a good install I would not hesitate. I would be careful buying overseas though, even though its authorized you would have no support in America. You can still get a great deal from an authorized dealer in America (with a warranty), just have to shop around.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeh i keep reading that coupled with av bit in its amazing sound improvement. Im from uk and tge italian dealership is giving warranty but i woukd have to ship product over.
Heres the ebay link, i would never buy from ebay but this is an authorised dealership selling on ebay. 
The shops called evoluzione suono and is listed on the audison website ive confirmed address and even checked google map to see if it is a legit shop lol.
Audison Voce AV 5.1K Amplificatore 5 Canali 1650W rms Hi End NUOVO GAR. ITALIA | eBay


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

in that case I would definitely pull the trigger. Anything happens to the amp, it would be easier to ship it back to Italy from where you are.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeh thats what im thinking. Any one know does the fan blow or pull air? I assume it pule air in from underneath and blows outside from heatsink


----------



## 61ragtop (Jun 12, 2012)

ImK'ed said:


> Yeh thats what im thinking. Any one know does the fan blow or pull air? I assume it pule air in from underneath and blows outside from heatsink


The Audison rep I talked to in my area said it pulls cool air from the lower area of the amp and directs it over the top inside of the amp venting it out the upper sides of the heatsink.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

61ragtop said:


> The Audison rep I talked to in my area said it pulls cool air from the lower area of the amp and directs it over the top inside of the amp venting it out the upper sides of the heatsink.


Ok kewl thats what i thought aswel .


----------

